# Added to the flock



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Well our first 4 hens now have company. Last week we added the hens in the first pic, plus one more black one that refused to be in the pic The little red one seemed to be the odd hen out, so yesterday we went and got 3 more like her (2nd pic) so she would have company. They are all still pullets, the guys said they should start laying in a week or 2.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! You'll soon have lotsa eggs.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice looking birds. How old are they? Their combs don't look too red, but that could be the lighting of the picture.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking birds. a nice flock.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute pic's!


----------



## littlezo (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful :0)


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

chickflick said:


> Nice looking birds. How old are they? Their combs don't look too red, but that could be the lighting of the picture.


They are 6-7 mths old. Some of their combs are redder then others, a few of the black ones have very little red on their combs. Does that have something to do with their age?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, their combs and waddles should get a bright red before they start laying. Also, the squat. When you come upon the hen, she will squat and dance... submitting. These are couple of signs of a hen close to laying.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't know that chickflick. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Chickflick, now I know something new about my girls.


----------

